# My Rincon!



## MudOnDaTires (Sep 14, 2010)

Got a Rincon and got it all setup!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks good, looks like it has a rhino horn lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ HAHA!!


Good lookin Honda there MODT.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks suweeet my only thing is does it turn those tires, reason being my brothers 03 rinny has 26in 589's and has no bottom end due to no lo range, and it falls on its face everytime from a dead stop but i see you got a gr........one thing though is it has never ever been to the shop and is working on 3k miles almost


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

looking good. gotta love the looks of the backs:bigok:


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I want the truck behind it Haha but good looking bike


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Definitely need the gear reduction kit


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

looks my friend has a 650 with HMF and bald 26inch zillas and it doesnt want anything to do with them!


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

good lookin rinny.. everybody he has a big red gear reduction, i promise you he can turn them just fine.. my 03 650 with a brgr and HMF turned 29.5x12 laws on all 4 corners with rear offset wheels with no trouble at all in PB.. BRGR makes a rinny a whole new bike


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i like it. i would love to have a rinny set up like that...be more of my trail bike lmfao


----------



## Dirty Dye (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice! the machined 212's really set off that black.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice! And ditto what was said about the BRGR, that will completely transform a Rinny.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice bike! how does it turn those tires now? a guy i ride with has a stock rincon with 27" mudweisers and if he gets in a ditch or much mud it literally will not even turn the tires over.


----------



## MuddJunkie (Jul 28, 2010)

hey mudondatires were did u get the 2.5" lift from


----------



## BigT926 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea man. That thing looks clean!


----------

